# Anybody hear who has Rite Aid accounts?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knew who has the Rite Aid this year. I bid a few for AGMC but was just informed via email they didn't get them.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe Usm was just awarded them.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

usm has had then for a few years around here


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

it was kinda funny around here when USM took over the Rite Aid's..the contractor that has them, used to put his personal touch on the property. Now that USM is the payee, that personal touch is gone.


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

I dont know about USm getting them around here, but I know Brickman was awarded a bunch as well. if you see the prices for these things 2 things are going to happen either contractors wont get paid or alot of guys will be double billing.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

i havent seen Brickman around here since they lost the Fort Drum contract... and i find it kinda funny that Mainscapes out of florida was awarded the military contract.. Cant wait to see how they handle the snow.


----------



## ncwbuilders (Aug 8, 2011)

*rite aid*

We were just given a list of Rite Aids for bid in NY through USM/Emcore. They have gone seasonal with USM. We have plowed Rite Aids for the last 6 years and I won't touch this price becasue my time or trucks are free.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Curious as to what the price is.. is that something that's been public.?


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

ncwbuilders;1324770 said:


> We were just given a list of Rite Aids for bid in NY through USM/Emcore. They have gone seasonal with USM. We have plowed Rite Aids for the last 6 years and I won't touch this price becasue my time or trucks are free.


If the annual snow is accurate for your area I didn't think those prices were that horrible. They def aren't prime contractor rate but still would be near low average sub rate.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

duane1982;1325518 said:


> If the annual snow is accurate for your area I didn't think those prices were that horrible. They def aren't prime contractor rate but still would be near low average sub rate.


Lipnski has NJ Rite aids,
they are all per push per event etc , no seasonals.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

rite aid is doing seasonal up in my neck of the woods


----------



## mike3871 (Jan 1, 2011)

seasonal here too pricing sucks all pricing is about 3500 per season no matter how big the site is... usm has it as well bend over


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

mike3871;1326174 said:


> seasonal here too pricing sucks all pricing is about 3500 per season no matter how big the site is... usm has it as well bend over


All I can say is seasonal contracts that have no limits is just too risky anymore.

I have received no less than 50 calls so far this year for seasonal contracts in NJ from National cos, and everyone I have at least doubled the price offered and installed a blizzard clause to trim my company's risk, and demanded 30% up front(retainer fee for equipment rentals) and late fees for payments after 30 days
*Also* my company is to be listed as additional insured on their Insurance policy.
They after all are getting the calls from the locations, not us directly.

If I am to take on new work and Bail someone out, they must pay...after all if the people from last year were ok , where are they?

These companies must be running out of people to screw


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Today was offered a seasonal for a stand alone Target, in NJ (285k sq ft blacktop)
13.5 k all inclusive, but hey its a three year deal.

I will guarantee someone will take that.

My counter offer was 3x their rate and all the goodies mentioned above.(last post)
They have had 5 contractors that I know of in the last 3 years.
You would think Target would care, but i guess they dont.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

tjlands;1327813 said:


> Today was offered a seasonal for a stand alone Target, in NJ (285k sq ft blacktop)
> 13.5 k all inclusive, but hey its a three year deal.
> 
> I will guarantee someone will take that.
> ...


I was offered a Target but turned it down, we still do one other big box store and NO WAY going through the headaches of doing two big places again. The guy who got it does another big store across the street and last year he was the laughing stock of our city, only half the lot was plowed, rarely salted, handicap spots were 3" thick of ice BUT here he is now doing 2 large places. I guess the Manager had this property maint. company put in his contract if he needs to call more than 2 times to complain he's out of there, we'll see. The company who has done it for years is the biggest in our area running almost 20 loader's and about 50 subs along with his own trucks and we both said we'll get some coffee one night and just sit back and enjoy the freak show.


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

lets just say that none of the RA stores were bid as seasonal ( all were per push in NJ, PA) and anyone gambling with unlimited snow fall seasonals good luck. If anything these last 2 winters has proven you cant figure on what winter will deliver.
As for the Targets prices this year were a joke, we turned ours down due to seaosnal price being half as much as last year and zero tolerance, last year it was anything under 2" was billed extra and the seasonal was double this prices. I know everyone says that you need to know your costs, but at these prices who is willing to work at below cost, salt is still salt and its costs are about the same. We have walked away from all our big box stores, banks, basically any work that is mgmt company and shifted to locally operated companies/sites owned that want to deal with a local contractor. Once those disapear well then we may not due snow anymore. Not worth losing money, or playing collection agent for 6 months to get paid.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lbfmd;1328182 said:


> lets just say that none of the RA stores were bid as seasonal ( all were per push in NJ, PA) and anyone gambling with unlimited snow fall seasonals good luck. If anything these last 2 winters has proven you cant figure on what winter will deliver.
> As for the Targets prices this year were a joke, we turned ours down due to seaosnal price being half as much as last year and zero tolerance, last year it was anything under 2" was billed extra and the seasonal was double this prices. I know everyone says that you need to know your costs, but at these prices who is willing to work at below cost, salt is still salt and its costs are about the same. We have walked away from all our big box stores, banks, basically any work that is mgmt company and shifted to locally operated companies/sites owned that want to deal with a local contractor. Once those disapear well then we may not due snow anymore. Not worth losing money, or playing collection agent for 6 months to get paid.


Excellent points!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

tjlands;1327813 said:


> Today was offered a seasonal for a stand alone Target, in NJ (285k sq ft blacktop)
> 13.5 k all inclusive, but hey its a three year deal.
> 
> I will guarantee someone will take that.
> ...


yeah the targets are dirtballs now too, look at their lots after a storm! we bid a heap load of stuff this year, 70% seasonal and didnt get any seasonal bids, not that i wanted them, but a couple places said we were 2-3x as much as their lowest bidder... right on !


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Last year when the stuff hit the fan in Jersey, Lipinsky was blowing our phones up looking for some bailout, we hammered out a deal with them for some Rite Aids in Ocean County. I asked them to fax me a Purchase order because this was all during the day of and after our first blizzard and no one had time to do any paperwork. I also realized that I wouldn't be signing any of their crazy contracts indemnifying them of all of MY actions.. Guess what, when I asked them a second time for a purchase order they never sent it and never called me back again. GOOD RIDDANCE.


----------



## vailllcplows (Aug 18, 2011)

It wont last. I sub one of my trucks to a guy that been doing this since 78 and has done 3 of the wal-marts here local. Well he lost them last year to a national. They tried to get him to plow the very lots they took from him he refused. The service was so bad Wal-Mart had to call him for emergency service last year. He made a deal that if he did the service they would cancel the contract and let him plow them the rest of the season, they agreed. They lied to him didn't cancel the contract but tried to call him for more emergency service. He turned it down. So now he has them back this year lesson learned for Wal-Mart? Doubt it. but im glad he got it back one for the local guys. Oh ya the year he lost the job Wal-Mart strung him along all summer saying he was going to be awarded the bid and then at the last minute sorry better luck next time.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Brian, curious whos doin the Target your refering to? Wouldnt be the same guy doing the city schools would it?


----------

